# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Craft Ideas

## facil

Hello,

We are running a special workshop for arts and crafts for under-privileged kids in our local area. These children are from very poor backgrounds and many are fostered or in care and so don’t have access to these sorts of things very often. I think it’s super important to try and engage children like this in creative activities to help show them there are other things in life and try to give them positive experiences outside the norm of their lives. We have a very kind benefactor who has provided us with funds and I’ve been looking into buying some craft kits for the kids to work with and to be able to take away with them after. I found a few craft kits for kids for sale on a website but want to make sure I get the right thing and for a good price. these are some of th things I found - http://www.canada.for-sale.com/craft-kits
 .
The kids range from 6 to 8 and I was thinking about paper and felt as good materials to start with, combining them with any recycled materials I can find. Does anyone have any other ideas for things that would good to do with kids of this age? Ideas that won’t break the bank.



Thanks in advance

----------

